# Spot sharing in CT??



## Joel D'Angelo (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi, I thought it might be cool to for some people to share a few good CT fishing spots on here. At least the ones your willing to divulge. I don't know if this would be cool or not. I mostly shore fish for bass and surf cast for blues and flounder. Surf casting spots are few and far between but I have found at least one that produces. Anyway, if you guys are willing I can share a couple..?


----------



## Joel D'Angelo (Oct 31, 2020)

No takers eh..Thought this could be a good resource. Maybe not enough CT people.


----------



## challenger (Nov 11, 2020)

I'd share many things before I shared my productive fishing spots. Sorry but go find your own. Not trying to be harsh but whenever a spot gets shared it gets reshared and becomes a pit.


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 15, 2022)

I’m near Waterbury, I took one guy to my hidden spot the next visit he’s there with freinds who told everyone. My biggest lmb is 6 lbs the biggest bass I can’t land, I need light saltwater tackle. My other nearby spot produced a 10# so far again I lost bigger bass there too. I fish even little puddle I can put a hook in.


----------



## Joel D'Angelo (Jan 15, 2022)

For such a populated state CT has some great fishing. I can catch largemouth, small mouth, and even native trout at will. I got into surf casting a little bit but was mostly disappointed.


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 15, 2022)

Surf casting is timing it right and start fishing at the two hours before incoming tide and fish two hours past high tide. Bonds dock in Stratford. The beaches there too.


----------



## shortys7777 (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm In RI. I tend to do more salt water fishing down here. Sometimes Trout and bass now that my son is loving it.


----------



## Joel D'Angelo (Jan 25, 2022)

Frances Fleet out of Pt. Judith had some pretty good fishing last year.


----------

